# Setting off on Sunday



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Leaving for 3 months in Portugal this Sunday (28th) Eurotunnel at 08.20.
Route will be all non toll, Rouen, Bordeaux, Somport tnl, Huesca, Madrid, Seville, Lagos.
Have a chat if you see us, 07 Swift KonTiki 669 towing trailer with Orange Renault Twingo on board.

Joan "n" Mark


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Check the weather for Somport I was watching the BBC forcaste about the snow in England and they showed the europe wide map and it was showing snow for the Somport area.

We came through last Friday and the tunnel entrance was above the snow line then.

Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

How was your back with all that driving Andy.
So pleased you got away as it was touch and go wasnt it.
It is very cold and frosty today but they say snow on Friday.
Merry Xmas to you both


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 6, 2009)

Soooooo jealous. Got back from 5 wks in France only last week and want to go again, and Spain, and Portugal, and Greece, and ...........

Happy travelling
Annie


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Andy for the advise about Somport. I'll make a decision after passing Bordeaux
Joan n Mark


----------

